# Linda Blaire Touched My Prop



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I got a picture of Linda Blaire with my daughter Catherine in front of my paper mache gargoyle. How kewl is that?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You are so kewl! How did this come about?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, Linda likes to come by my house every year to check out my home haunt. Then we go out for drinks and dancing. Then monkeys fly out of my butt and I wake up.

Actually, I setup the celebrity booth at SpookyWorld in Boston with my props this year. Linda Blaire was one of the celebs. I took my 7 year old daughter to SpookyWorld. I took her twice last year. She loves it. And she would rather watch us scare people than go trick or treating. She is so into it. Anyway, back to the picture. Anyone can take a pic with Linda Blaire for 10 bucks. I just asked her to stand next to one of my props with my daughter. She was very nice about it.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Well, Linda likes to come by my house every year to check out my home haunt. Then we go out for drinks and dancing. Then monkeys fly out of my butt and I wake up.


I'm sorry, I thought this was hilarious. I think it's time for a nap.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

OK, now I'm jealous! Closest thing to being in a pic with a star...is that one scene I'm in with Danny Divito in the movie "Renaissance Man".:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

who is she? what she play in? i don't have a clue.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

" Linda Blaire Touched My Prop" 
Maybe my brain's in the gutter, but _is_ your title misleading.......... 
Is she into dogfighting?

Gothcandle- Have you seen "The Exorcist"?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I had a lawn chair that the Flying Wallendas sat in one spring. And no, not all at the same time!! (That's always the first thing people ask when I tell them that)

That's awesome HZ! I wish I had pix of a horror celeb posing by something I made. Closest I can come to that is working on a movie set with Gunnar Hansen. Didn't get a pic with him but I got drunk with him at one of the crew parties and got an autographed chainaw bar from him before he wrapped.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> " Linda Blaire Touched My Prop"
> Maybe my brain's in the gutter, but _is_ your title misleading..........
> Is she into dogfighting?
> 
> Gothcandle- Have you seen "The Exorcist"?


very little of it. i caught it once when it was basicly over.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> very little of it. i caught it once when it was basicly over.


And yet you hang out on a haunting forum............:xbones: Watch it while the halloween spirit is still in the air. The one spewing vomit is Linda Blair.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow :googly:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That is too cool HZ! The closest a celeb would ever be in one of my pics is if I "copy & paste".....and ad it in to one of my pics! LOL! That is a keeper! BTW, your little one is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Lagrousome. It's nice to get compiments on a prop, but it really feels good to hear nice things about my children.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> " Linda Blaire Touched My Prop"
> Maybe my brain's in the gutter, but _is_ your title misleading..........
> Is she into dogfighting?
> 
> Gothcandle- Have you seen "The Exorcist"?


Maybe she touched the prop when she took the photo....

anywho...she is an animal rights activist not pro dog-fighting.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very cool. We've met some celebrities at Monster Mania and Horrorfind and hubby got his picture taken with them, (for 20 bucks each), but I never was lucky enough to have anyone pose with one of our props. Who was it in here that had the whole group of horror movie celebs over to dinner? Now that would be awesome too. BTW......congratulations and yes, your daughter is a real cutie!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! I'm jealous!!
I love the Exorcist - have seen it about 6 times and seen the uncut version.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I must admit thatI never understood actors who have the public PAY for their autograph.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool pics ya got there HF. Yes, your daughter is a cutie and it makes me happy to know that she likes going to the conventions with you. I think you might have an apprentice on your hands soon.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW, of all people Linda Blair, Totally KEWL!
Kudos on the prop, nice job.
your daughter, absolute cutie!!
what would be even cooler is a picture of those monkeys comming out of your butt, Never seen that before


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I must admit thatI never understood actors who have the public PAY for their autograph.


Because that's how they make it worth their time to make appearances. Guest appearances don't pay a hell of a lot up front; autograph sales is part of the agreement. This was a haunt promotion she was at, not a charity she was supporting. It's just like the sci-fi cons... they're not there to press the flesh and make the fans happy, they're there to sell autographed pictures. Otherwise why bother taking the time to go there? They're celebrities... being famous and loved is how they pay the bills.


----------

